# SRAM 11 speed Power Lock quick link with Campagnolo 11 speed



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I searched around and found plenty of comments about using the KMC Missing Link with Campy 11s chains. I couldn't find anything about using the SRAM 11s Power Lock. I use this quick link with SRAM XX1 11 speed on a mountain bike. Has anyone used this quick link to join a Campy 11s chain?


----------



## gfk_velo (Jun 17, 2013)

tommyturbo said:


> I searched around and found plenty of comments about using the KMC Missing Link with Campy 11s chains. I couldn't find anything about using the SRAM 11s Power Lock. I use this quick link with SRAM XX1 11 speed on a mountain bike. Has anyone used this quick link to join a Campy 11s chain?


With my Service Centre hat on, I'd say join the 11s chain the way that Campagnolo recommend, with their tool - otherwise some significant elements of warranty on the transmission are void.

With my practical hat on, I'd say that the KMC link is designed for use with Campagnolo chains and so is, as far as KMC are concerned, dimensionally correct & if it fails, presumably KMC will pick up liability for you / the kit that is damaged as a result.

In SRAM's case, AFAWK, the designed the Powerlink for SRAM chain, made to SRAM's dimensions and tolerances which are not necessarily the same as Campagnolo's, so unless SRAM say it's OK (in which case they are picking up the relevant liabilities), I'd avoid it.

Using a complete SRAM 11s chain will, like running a KMC chain, invalidate elements of your Campagnolo warranty.

Shimano and SRAM will have similar caveats in their respective warranties.

Special exceptions are sometimes made for OEs fitting third party chains, where the OEs assume certain responsibilities and liabilities.

HTH
Graeme
Velotech Cycling Ltd
Campagnolo main UK SC


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I've always used Campy chains and pins to install my chains, so I am really just curious about the SRAM Power Lock. Aren't all 11s chains the same width? If so, wouldn't the SRAM link work the same as the KMC?


----------



## Poulidor (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used SRAM links with my Campagnolo chains for years. Everything from 9 speed to 11 speed. I have not had any problems.


----------



## Poulidor (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used SRAM links for my Campagnolo chains for years with absolutely no problems. I have installed them in everything from 9 speed to 11 speed.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

For a travel bike, leaving the chain riveted is either work to wrap it so that it doesn't bounce around and cause damage or use a removable link so the the chain can be easily removed and re-installed. Ran a Wippermann Connex chain and link on the 10-spd incarnation of my bike for about 6 years and a Chorus chain and KMC Missing Link on the 11-spd incarnation.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Lennard Zinn wrote this in today's Velonews.com: "I’ve used SRAM 11s (silver) PowerLock connecting links on many Shimano 11s and Campy 11s chains without problem. We supply all of our 11-speed coupled travel bikes with this link, no matter whether the drivetrain is SRAM, Shimano, or Campagnolo." Good enough answer for me


I'll be doing a credit card tour, and will take a chain breaker and SRAM 11s link.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

tommyturbo said:


> Lennard Zinn wrote this in today's Velonews.com: "I’ve used SRAM 11s (silver) PowerLock connecting links on many Shimano 11s and Campy 11s chains without problem. We supply all of our 11-speed coupled travel bikes with this link, no matter whether the drivetrain is SRAM, Shimano, or Campagnolo." Good enough answer for me
> 
> 
> I'll be doing a credit card tour, and will take a chain breaker and SRAM 11s link.


There's some in depth discussion a few years back regarding SRAM vs KMC vs Wippermann Connex vs others in regards to 10 speeds, I think much of that discussion is still applicable but I'm unsure of the 11speed dimensions.


----------

